# Hood Hinge Replacement



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

The hinges on my 70 GTO is worn and I can't get my hood aligned properly.
I checked various sellers for new replacement pairs and they are mostly around $130 or so + freight.
I saw this pair on E-Bay and as they're $50 cheaper than most of the known parts houses, I wondered about their quality/strength. Has anyone here used them?
69 70 68 71 72 GTO Hood Hinge Pair RH & LH | eBay


----------



## harleynut45 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, has a problem like that. I proped the hood open, paddedup the cowl and took each hinge off ,one at a time. Straightened the arms on the hinge, ground the rivets heads off drilled out the rivets (swivel points) replaced them with stainless bolts and nylox nuts. A little work, saved a lot of money. Hope this helps


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tambo, from what I've run across, the reproduction hood hinges are not up to the task. The way to do it is to have your originals re-done. The repops have a high failure rate and can fit poorly. Just my 2 cents............


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Try these guys, they have a good reputation. I haven't used them personally but plan to in the near future. As has been said, it is always better to use orginal if possible. Home


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I did some further investigating on the cheap ones and as you say, they're not up to the task. It's the old story ... "you get what you pay for".
I ordered a pair from PY yesterday.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are the "cheap" repros ...and the new excellent quality ones ( $149 pr). I have a set of the good ones...they are very nice. Eric


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> There are the "cheap" repros ...and the new excellent quality ones ( $149 pr). I have a set of the good ones...they are very nice. Eric


Eric
Where did you get your hinges from. I tried installing some aftermarket hood hinges that I purchased through a aftermarket company we deal with through my shop. Talk about POS, not even close. Working on my sons 68 GTO. Body work is done, in final prime, Installing all the body panels one more time to make sure every thing fits...probably about the 3rd time... then disassemble and paint. Used old hinges last night to line up hood, fenders, and front endura bumper. Old hinges have bad bushings, they are straight, good enough for final mockup but we either have to send olds ones out for rebuild or find some good repros. My sons 21 years old and on a budget, the old man is trying to save him as much money as possible on this resto. Need some hinges quick.
Plan on posting some photos of the rebuild when I get a chance. Son and I started on this project back in Oct in my shop at home.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If the framework is ok, why not just replace the springs themselves? 16 a pop at Ames.

Part D131


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If the framework is ok, why not just replace the springs themselves? 16 a pop at Ames.
> 
> Part D131


Thanks for reply

Don't think its the spring, left hinge is actually good yet. R side the one with problems. With spring removed the bushings have a lot of slop on the R Side. Left side not, took spring out of L side and installed it on R hand hinge same problem. After hood is down you have to push hood down in the back on the R side. The repos we got the slotted holes in the hinge to hood are off about a 1" from the originals, not enough room to router out the holes, would run out of metal. They were cheap, no brand name on em except made in China.
Just wondering if anyone has had any luck with repos and if so where they got em

Bill.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought the Ames repop hinges and I am happy with them so far.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I bought the Ames repop hinges and I am happy with them so far.


Thanks 
We got about 6-8 weeks before we will need the hinges. Finished the mockup last night with the old hinges, now disassemble get ready for paint. Contacted Wilson Antique Car parts about rebuilding old hinges, recieved call back same day from Willie, very reasonable price for rebushing the orginials, might go that way.

BTW 68, Beautiful color on yours, Son wanted to paint his car same color as yours, I talked him out of that idea....he's 21... told him when he bangs it up I didn't want to try to match it. I think most of us can remember that age.

Bill


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

if rebuilding is done wrong, see article in smoke signals?, then it is no better than getting bad repos. not the place to save money.


----------

